# Olive Oil



## urmaniac13 (Nov 10, 2005)

Someone posed a question on how to select a good olive oil on another thread, I thought it a worthy topic to be discussed on a separate thread.  I have the good fortune of living where many different kinds of olive oil are readily available at less cost, and I am afraid certain kinds of real high quality olive oil may be quite pricy, or not even available in many other parts of the world.  So I would appreciate the opinions of people from elsewhere as well to help everyone from everywhere...

Personally, we use extra virgine olive oil for just about everything, except for baking sweets (where butter is better fit), and deep frying.  (Since olive oil has a lower boiling point, it is not suited for deep frying.)
We keep two types, one, sort of "generic" evoo, something you can find at lower prices in supermarkets for everyday sautèing and grilling (they are available at about 3+€ for every 1litre here).  "Generic" they may be, they have enough nutty, fruity aroma to add to the food.  And also a very good quality evoo, our favourite is from Sardinia, but also sometimes Tuscan, which is world famous.  This kind of oil are used raw, for salad, bruschetta etc. to enjoy the maximized full flavour.  Using them for pan frying is, something like using filet mignon for goulash, the special flavour and texture will be wasted...

Extra virgine oil, to go into a little more in detail,  is made from perfect olives crushed immediately after harvest and processed without the use of heat, thus maintaining the original flavour, aroma and vitamins of the olive fruit. (These oils are sometimes called "cold pressed" or "first cold pressed" but these terms are being phased out, as pressing is often replaced by centrifugation.) Extra Virgine must have  perfect fruity full flavour and odour and a free acidity expressed as oleic acid (an indication of quality) of no more than 0,8%.

Naturally, we are much more used to the Italian product, but the Spanish olive oils are said to be equally of high quality.  Anyone who is in the know about Spanish olive oils here?

Also I have found some useful links here to learn some more about this wonderful nature's gift...

http://www.internationaloliveoil.org/tm/canada/askus.asp?lang=english

http://www.jrnet.com/olive/#GRADE

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olive_oil


----------



## buckytom (Nov 10, 2005)

thanks urmaniac!  interesting stuff.
i use evoo for most things also. i've tried bertolli extra light olive oil, which is supposed to have a higher smoking point for frying, but i found it's really more useful when you don't want the olive taste. the smoking point didn't seem that much higher.
the evoo that i regularly use is from costco, kirkland signature brand, and is imported from tuscany. i love it's flavor. it's the first time that i've noticed how much the flavor of olive oil can influence a dish, so i'm hooked on trying newer, better quality ones now.
i've heard the same things about spanish olive oil and am very interested in trying some.


----------



## GB (Nov 10, 2005)

Great thread as so many people love olive oil (myself included)! The EVOO that I use is from Trader Joes. I can never remember the name (Santinni or Santareli or something like that maybe?), but I love the flavor. It is also pretty inexpensive as far as olive oil goes so I use it for everything except for things I don't want the olive flavor in like baked goods. I don't deep fry anything so I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## mish (Nov 10, 2005)

I finished reading the thread you're referring to. Iron Chef made some good points...if I can find it again.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 10, 2005)

I tried to pinpoint the name GB was trying to remember (santini..santirelli...??)... I haven't been successful but I gave a look at the site of "Trader Joe's"  (I have never heard of this chain, neither "costco", having lived in Texas I mainly shopped at "HEB"!!)... it does have a nice pdf feature on olive oils!! 

http://www.traderjoes.com/products/oliveoil.pdf

That's great that they make the effort to offer a good quality evoo to the consumers!


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 10, 2005)

I tend to buy a lot of olive oils when I'm travelling in southern Europe - Tuscany, Liguria and Sicily are all Italian EVOs that I like.  I also like some Spanish olive oils and also Greek ones - particularly from Crete and Cyprus.  The Corfu stuff is not nice at all - probably because the locals neglected their olive groves for many, many years - in fact you can still see really old olive trees that have never been pruned for decades!

When we run out of the stuff we bring in - I buy from Carluccio's - his Ligurian oil is beautifully flavoured.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 10, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> I finished reading the thread you're referring to. Iron Chef made some good points...if I can find it again.


 
I found it... 

*quote by Ironchef*

One helpful sign to tell the quality of the oil is from the container it comes in. Because the oil's producers have no way in knowing how long their product may sit on a shelf, the better olive oils come in a darker colored or even opaque container to minimize the amount of light that the oil is exposed to. Excessive amounts of light can cause photooxidation which will make the oil go rancid faster. Olive oil packed in clear glass or plastic containers can go rancid up to 60% faster than oils which are packed and stored properly.  **

Yes he is right... ideally they are packed and transferred in a metal container, instead of glass bottle, in order to block the exposure to the light.  Also they shouldn't be stored in anything plastic... plastic alters the flavour.  
 
Ironchef states that he is in favour of the spanish evoo... let's hope he can share some in depth opinion on that!!


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 10, 2005)

Awesome post Licia!! 

I don't like acidic olive oils, actually (I'll confess) I prefer a very mild olive oil for day to day cooking and would usually only opt for a stronger one if it was going to be a dip for bread, vegetables, etc. Wow, Tony wasn't kiding olive oil is cheap, cheap, cheap in Italy! I find it to be more expensive in Ireland than it was in Canada - go figure, considering that Ireland is way closer! 

I think this will become a real reference post for many people, thanks again for writing it


----------



## GB (Nov 10, 2005)

Something else that people do not always think about in regards to olive oil is that it is a lot like wine in the way that the harvest each year can be different. People often times will find a brand they tasted that they like and stick with it forever (brand loyalty). But just like wine, olive oil from one producer can be great one year, but the next year might taste different because the harvest is different. I love the Santini (I called and confirmed this is the name) olive oil I get from Trader Joes, but I frequently try others to make sure I am finding the best I can find. You will not always find consistency within a brand because of the many factors that can come into play.


----------



## mish (Nov 10, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I found it...
> 
> *quote by Ironchef*
> 
> the better olive oils *come in a darker colored or even opaque container* to minimize the amount of light that the oil is exposed to. Excessive amounts of light can cause photooxidation which will make the oil go rancid faster. Olive oil packed in clear glass or plastic containers can go rancid up to 60% faster than oils which are packed and stored properly. **


 
That's the part I found most helpful, as I've only noticed clear bottles on the shelf at the market. We don't know how or what kind of container it was shipped in, because we were not there.

Wanted to thank BT...as I remembered your Bertolli (sp) suggestion in a post some time ago. Have to put that on the list, as it's a brand I've actually seen.

Too bad the markets don't have olive oil sampling. That would be very helpful.

Silly story - An ex BF comes over to make a mexican dish (deep fried) and uses up my whole bottle of evoo. Had to bite my tongue. This is why I don't want anyone in my kitchen


----------



## GB (Nov 10, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Too bad the markets don't have olive oil sampling. That would be very helpful.


I am not sure if you have a Williams-Sonoma near you, but they do have an olive oil bar and a vinegar bar at a lot of their locations. They usually have about 15-20 different types of both olive oil and vinegar with little cubes of bread. I have been know to stand there and try every single type


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 10, 2005)

Antonio Carluccio is one of the best UK based Italian chefs - and a noted fungii hunter, too! His restaurants are reasonably priced and very good value, with authentic Italian regional dishes. 

His shops are great too! Wonderful pasta, take-away lasagne, cakes, pannetone, and Italian biscuits. YUM
http://www.carluccios.com/CarlucciosSite/pages/home/default.asp?&cookie%5Ftest=1


Edinburgh's finest (and oldest!) Italian deli *** food shop *** tea shop .... (well you get the picture!) DO have tastings for olive oils - they are often in little dishes on the counters with little squares of ciabatta to dip in and let you savour the oils on display!
http://www.valvonacrolla.co.uk/



OHHH HOW STUPID.... the censorbot has taken the latin word C u m and asterisked it....  GRRRRRRR


----------



## mish (Nov 10, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> I am not sure if you have a Williams-Sonoma near you, but they do have an olive oil bar and a vinegar bar at a lot of their locations. They usually have about 15-20 different types of both olive oil and vinegar with little cubes of bread. I have been know to stand there and try every single type


 
My favorite shop.  I need to stay away from WS - my Mastercard is still cooling down from my last visit.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 10, 2005)

I used to frequent the W-S back when I lived in Tulsa.  I loved sampling the different olive oils and vinegars!

If someone started using my EVOO in high quantities, I'd let them know it, then I'd place that under lock and key (my pantry can be locked, I made sure of that).

I know at my job, my boss tends to lock up certain high-cost items, like saffron, dried exotic mushrooms, the thyme (he thinks we use to much of it, and makes food taste "weedy"), etc.


----------



## mish (Nov 10, 2005)

I loved the one in the Beverly Center - but it's between Macy*s and Bloomingdales.  Dangerous territory  

http://www.beverlycenter.com/IM/storedetail.html?store=Z784

I still _don't_ look back and laugh when I remember my friend saying "I used your little bottle of olive oil" - and "Why don't you buy a bigger one."   When he wanted to fry chicken, I said "Let's eat out."


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 10, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Antonio Carluccio is one of the best UK based Italian chefs - and a noted fungii hunter, too! His restaurants are reasonably priced and very good value, with authentic Italian regional dishes.
> 
> His shops are great too! Wonderful pasta, take-away lasagne, cakes, pannetone, and Italian biscuits. YUM
> http://www.carluccios.com/CarlucciosSite/pages/home/default.asp?&cookie%5Ftest=1


 
Whoa, Signor Carluccio DOES sport a look of a classic Italian chef!! 




			
				Ishbel said:
			
		

> Edinburgh's finest (and oldest!) Italian deli *** food shop *** tea shop .... (well you get the picture!) DO have tastings for olive oils - they are often in little dishes on the counters with little squares of ciabatta to dip in and let you savour the oils on display!
> http://www.valvonacrolla.co.uk/


 
I also took a look at Williams-Sonoma site as well as this one... both look like food lovers heaven... I am sure the real shops on location must be even better!![/quote]




			
				Ishbel said:
			
		

> OHHH HOW STUPID.... the censorbot has taken the latin word C u m and asterisked it.... GRRRRRRR


 
Dirty mind exists not with the person who said it, but with ones who interpret it...


----------



## jennyema (Nov 10, 2005)

There is actually an *olive oil store* about 2 blocks from where I work, they sell lots of kinds, most $$ but you can sample away.  One of my favorites of theirs is from Australia.

If anyone lives in NYC, Fairway sells excellent house brand evoo.  And they have a tasting bar.  I use their oil pretty much exclusively.

But I do have a new favorite -- From Greece.  I got it on a foodie jaunt to Astoria, Queens.    I might be on a greek oil kick now.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 10, 2005)

i have been tempted to pull over at fairway many times on my way home jenny. i drive past it 2x every day, albeit on the elevated part of the henry hudson parkway, but often i get off at 125th street to get around traffic. i have heard so many good things about it. there seems to be a constant flow of trucks bringing in produce, day and night.
how would you say it compares to whole foods?


----------



## jennyema (Nov 10, 2005)

Lordy, Buck you must have a very powerful force field surrounding you to not get sucked in to that place every time you drive by.  Plus it has a huge parking lot!

Anyway, it's really nothing much like Whole Foods (at least the whole foods here).  More of a cross between a regular supermarket and a Zabars.  They have a large selection of everyday products (albeit weirdly organized) plus lots of higher end stuff, like oils, vinegars, cheeses, olives, canned fish, condiments etc.  Higher end than Whole Foods.  The do resemble WF in that their produce is excellent and reasonably priced (for New York, at least, where frisee is 8.99 a pound, compared to 1.99 a pound in boston).

I've only been to the one on 125th street a couple of times (i usually go to the one on 78th and broadway) but I assume that they have the same evoo set up.  They have a generic house brand (which is good) plus better Fairway labeled oils from different parts of the world -- maybe 4 from Italy, one from Australia, one is from California.  They all taste different, some are very green and grassy, others more nutty -- my favorite was one that is peppery and fruity.  Their producers keep changing and the fruity one they don't carry anymore, but I guess that keeps the quality up.  They go for about $13 for a liter -- used to be 10.

You must check it out!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 10, 2005)

thanks jen, will do. i think i might go saturday after work. i will report back if i do.


----------



## ironchef (Nov 10, 2005)

This purveyor in Cali makes pretty decent domestically produced olive oils:

http://www.sciabica.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/home.html

as does this one:

http://www.lodestarfarms.com/

Both places offer tasting rooms and tours of the facilities and sell different flavors and grades of their oils. They are both located in Northern Central California.

Regarding Spanish Olive Oil, to me, they have the most depth in flavor. Part of the reason for the distinction in taste is partly because of the olives they use, and partly because of their climate. A lot of the olives are grown in and around the Pyrenees 

This one is my favorite:

http://www.tienda.com/food/pop/oo-26.html


----------



## jennyema (Nov 10, 2005)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Regarding Spanish Olive Oil, to me, they have the most depth in flavor. Part of the reason for the distinction in taste is partly because of the olives they use, and partly because of their climate. A lot of the olives are grown in and around the Pyrenees
> 
> This one is my favorite:
> 
> http://www.tienda.com/food/pop/oo-26.html


 

50% of all the olives made into oil are grown in Spain.  In fact, a lot of the oil people assume is from Italy is oil manufactured there from olives grown in Spain.


----------



## ironchef (Nov 10, 2005)

The most comprehensive and informative site on olive oil. Should answer any question that anyone may have.

http://www.napoleon-co.com/products/olive_oil/oliveoil.html


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 10, 2005)

I seem to remember reading in some Austrailian cookbook about some area where olive trees were planted way-back-when, and basically were abandoned, left to grow wild and breed through natural selection.  The resulting trees produce olives which I believe are smaller than normal, but the resulting olive oil is exquisite.  I'd like to try some Aussie olive oil, if I can ever find some.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 11, 2005)

Until recently my sister had what they call a 'hobby farm' (50 acres) in New South Wales.  The crop that everyone was putting in was olives, which appear to thrive on the thin soil around the area where she lived.  I remember one of her friends who had built a new house on a large block of land buying 200 olive trees!  That will be SOME grove when the trees are mature!


----------



## Constance (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm going to show my ignorance here, but please remember, I live in the sticks.
We buy Bertolli EVOO in gallon jugs at Sams. The main reason I started using it was for health reasons, then we decided we really liked it. We think it's just fine  for bread and salad dressings, but then, we've never tasted the really good stuff. 
What would you recommend that is moderately priced/the best bang for the buck? I may not be able to buy it locally, but I can always order it off the web.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 12, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> I'm going to show my ignorance here, but please remember, I live in the sticks.
> We buy Bertolli EVOO in gallon jugs at Sams. The main reason I started using it was for health reasons, then we decided we really liked it. We think it's just fine for bread and salad dressings, but then, we've never tasted the really good stuff.
> What would you recommend that is moderately priced/the best bang for the buck? I may not be able to buy it locally, but I can always order it off the web.


 
I took a look around, I was looking for *grappolini* which is also pretty well known internationally.  I haven't had any luck yet among the US market, but this one kinda stood out from what I have seen so far... it seems to be a very good value for the money... have a look!

http://www.agferrari.com/index.php/item/department/Olive%20Oils/item/3360.html?source=bizrate183!!mid=38026


----------



## licia (Nov 12, 2005)

The Italian lady, Lidia, uses Colavita. I haven't used it so I don't know how it is.


----------



## Zereh (Nov 13, 2005)

Is this the right stuff?  

Here is some info about the Grappolini brand as well. I can't get the English version of their homepage to load correctly. =/


Z


----------



## Constance (Nov 13, 2005)

Thank you, peoples! I've bookmarked those pages. I think I may have seen Colavita on the shelf someplace. I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 13, 2005)

Zereh said:
			
		

> Is this the right stuff?
> 
> Here is some info about the Grappolini brand as well. I can't get the English version of their homepage to load correctly. =/
> 
> ...


 
Yes, the one listed on the True Taste of Italy site is it.  I saw this yesterday, too, but I wasn't sure if you can order it from the US (without too much of extra s/h charge)... I hope you can!!  It does cost more than usual stuff you see in a regular super market... but you will really taste the difference.  To fully enjoy it, try it with salad, bruschetta or just dipping with a crusty bread, without cooking!!


----------



## Constance (Nov 13, 2005)

It came up just fine for me...great site. I'm not sure about how the American dollar compares to Euros, but if I'm guessing right, it's pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 13, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> It came up just fine for me...great site. I'm not sure about how the American dollar compares to Euros, but if I'm guessing right, it's pretty reasonably priced.


 
This site is obviously british, and the prices are listed in sterling pounds instead of euros.  £6.99 would be about $12, which shouldn't be too bad.  However, I don't want to make you jealous but we can get a bottle of 750ml, not 250ml for less than that price here... I feel very blessed!!


----------



## Ekim (Feb 12, 2006)

I usually spice up the EVOO, especially for bread dipping.  But I do like the varied tastes of the different types and brands.

My favorite for dipping is an unfiltered kind, very peppery, from Trader Joe's label.  Good stuff.

It's great for cooking eggs in the morning.  Some EVOO in a non-stick frying pan and you have almost zero cleanup time.


----------

